# Aggressive M3...



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Another tip to Marc (Krystal Kleen) today as he was working his magic on a stunning Romantic Red E36 M3 

We carefully put it in the corner of the unit and spent a couple of hours trying various angles and lighting setups. This one challenged us, with all the reflections from his corrugated walls and ceiling, but I was particularly happy with this one, given the challenges 

(you'll need to make sure your screen is properly calibrated to get the most from this one )

Are You Looking at Me?


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

hmmm, i am normally very impressed by you photography skills, however this particualr image does nothing at all for me.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

I think I see what you were aiming for but I don't think it quite worked. I think it's the background.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

see what you mean guys - any specifics?

I was going for the classic E36 shape here, with the M3 mirror etc, with a hint of the colour. We certainly hit the limits of 3 flashes and a dark unit though ....


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

nothing specific, it just looks like it's been shot with a compact with a crappy flash.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> nothing specific, it just looks like it's been shot with a compact with a crappy flash.


cheers - took >100 shots in different angles etc, so obviously didnt get this one quite right 

It was shot with a crappy (ish) flash (3 of them), but will soon be replaced by 3 proper studio flash with quality softboxes, snoots etc etc, so hopefully when the space is sorted we'll do better...


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> nothing specific, it just looks like it's been shot with a compact with a crappy flash.


dont hold back:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Krystal-Kleen said:


> dont hold back:lol::lol::lol:


Damon knows i rate his photography skills, so on this one occasion i'm sure he doesn't mind some honest and frank criticism.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> cheers - took >100 shots in different angles etc, so obviously didnt get this one quite right
> 
> It was shot with a crappy (ish) flash (3 of them), but will soon be replaced by 3 proper studio flash with quality softboxes, snoots etc etc, so hopefully when the space is sorted we'll do better...


not sure how you set the flashes up, but i would have had one of them about 10ft in the air and about 10 ft back from the front bumper, so it would light the whole front end.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Really liking those reflections, what lets the image down for me are the light clusters, they look a bit tired


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Not being a photographer i find the comments in here really interesting.....when we were looking round the car earlier looking for the elusive money shot i was trying to see what perspective Damon was looking for as what i would find a good shot from a detailers perspective would indeed be a crappy shot from a photographers perspective and vice versa...a very fine line indeed.

I have found the last few days quite an eye opener and very interesting watching and listening to what Damon has said regarding his method and what he is ultimately looking for.....i have a lot to learn...luckily Damon is a good teacher and explains well

...here are two i took with a compact which shows yet again what Damon had to work with......


----------



## pdv40 (Sep 11, 2008)

Is it my screen or is there a milky/cloudy smudge above the foglight?


----------



## smalltrees (May 7, 2009)

*comments, critique, suggestions to try...*

when I first opened this post, and saw the image, the window had it cropped just below the black trim, I thought this is good composition... then I scrolled down to see more, and some problems appear... I will try to explain...

There are "Rules of Composition" in most cases, they should be followed whenever possible, and Yes... when the situation allows, creatively broken... pushing the limits, is what makes a good image a very good image...

The first thing I notice, is the image wants to be a horizontal image, as the important parts , are mostly horizontal, the lower light, the trim, headlights, roof-line... a horizontal image in a vertical format, can be OK, if your eye is allowed to flow through the image, and there is good balance... Visually, your eye will travel to the brightest point or areas, so the brightest areas should be important, as they will control the viewer's eyes... In this image, the brightest spots are too near the edges, so your eyes tend to leave the image, or move randomly around the image, and take your eyes away from the important areas... Maybe if the headlights were on, your eyes would be more contained... If you crop out the bright areas on the right close to the headlight, it helps a good amount, the headlight being close to the edge would be, OK, as the horizontal line, pulls you back in... I pulled the image to my desktop, and tried a few things... the first thing I did, was black out the the windows, I like seeing the white background shining through, but, the angle of view, only allows sections, that attracts the eyes away from the headlights... a slightly higher point of view, would allow a full view out the rear window... I really like the white background around the car, it balances well... positive/negative space... making the image horizontal, by adding white to the left, and extending the floor, has possibilities... if this was the only image you have...

Your comment about the crappy flashes... there is no rule that says you cannot fire them more than one time, and add more light on your subject... your camera is on a tripod, so your exposure time does not matter... multiple flashes or painting with light, is very common... you could paint-in highlights around the edges with any light source, a flashlight would work...
or use reflectors to bounce in some "controlled" light... I Like the dark, moody look that was achieved, but a little more light in some areas would add balance...

again... I like the image, well worth "tweaking" or re-shooting if that was possible... I look forward to see more...


----------



## blurb (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm no photographer, but I think it is down to the cropping of the shot to provide the impact.

This is what I'm getting at:


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Personally i like the idea of the picture, however if i was being critical i would have preferred the lights to be further down thwe image to give more lead in to the mirror.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

good stuff guys - thanks


----------



## smalltrees (May 7, 2009)

*excellent crop...*



blurb said:


> I'm no photographer, but I think it is down to the cropping of the shot to provide the impact.
> 
> This is what I'm getting at:


triangles are the most powerful...


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

as above the image dont really do much for me. Just seems a little bland.


----------



## TeZ (Oct 28, 2007)

There dosn't seem to be any space in the shot. Its all in your face for the wrong reasons.


----------



## simon.hunter (Feb 6, 2009)

*u lookin at me*

I liked the depth of field, low shooting angle etc. Photo let down by composition and lighting - critical.

Composition - don't forget 1/3rd 2/3rd rule. Going from the title I presume the headlights are the main element to the shot? If so, then they should be further 'up' or 'down' the page, and more left or right. To see what I mean, try cropping the image with your 2 index fingers and thumb, and apply the 1/3 2/3 rule. See? 
That's why the shot doesn't quite work, the human eye is trying to make sense of it and can't quite decide where the focus is/should be.

Lighting - the lighting lets the image down on 2 points a. it does nothing for the stunning colour of the car and b. there are several highlighted points which keep drawing the eye, again means the human eye is trying to make sense of it and can't quiet decide where the focus is/should be. (white background, reflections above/below the bumper strip etc). 
You may want to also consider putting black paper behind the rear and side screens - again, it's all about getting the eye to focus immediately on hte subject, rather than it darting all around the place

One way to test the above is to quickly open the image and see where your eye is immediately drawn to, without checking the subject. Open it a couple of times, ask friends & family to do the same, and ask them what the * absolute first *thing is that they see - bet you its the bumper strip. Did you really want to take a photo of a bumper strip?:lol:

Lastly, the lights are distinctly tired looking, the tyre is dirty, the paintwork below the bumper is smeared.


----------

